# At home Theology Studies? Any out there?



## Ex-Baptist (Nov 1, 2003)

I have not been called to preach but I would like to take my learning a little further, does anyone know of any at-home or internet Reformed Theology Studies? I hope that makes sense, maybe something like seminary studies for Joe Church-member.


----------



## puriteen18 (Nov 6, 2003)

I know that RTS has a &quot;virtual campus&quot;.
They say that they offer courses on tapes, notebooks, and the internet.

Would this be something like what you were seeking?

The website is www.rtsvirtual.org.


----------



## Ex-Baptist (Nov 6, 2003)

I don't know, let me check that site out. I hope you don't have to have any college experience to take them(only went for 2 and a half years.)


----------



## Ex-Baptist (Nov 6, 2003)

[quote:f68f71e024]
If you want accreditation, you'll have to have a bachelor's in something.
[/quote:f68f71e024] No, just want the education,don't care about a degree.:saint:


----------



## Fly Caster (Nov 6, 2003)

Here's something that you might find interesting.

http://www.biblicaltraining.org/


----------



## Ex-Baptist (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I think I'm going to look in to the RTS classes, sounds like RTS is what I'm looking for,plus the Charlotte campus is only about 30 miles away from me which is even better.:thumbup:


----------



## exscentric (Apr 5, 2004)

There are some online courses, not sure how reform they would be so you'd want to ask up front.

There are a number of extension schools that offer programs, but again, you'd want to check on whether they are reform or not.


----------



## KayJay (Apr 5, 2004)

RTS Virtual has like 6 different certificates you can get without having any undergraduate degree!

ONE is in HISTORICAL STUDIES and they offer a course on Jonathan Edwards w/Packer's curriculum!!!!!!!!! :broccoli:


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 6, 2004)

Go to http://www.pbministries.org they have online courses also try out http://www.monergism.com they have a section on bible studies.


blade

p.s.Hey Kay Jay


----------

